# Download-Manager in System/Browser einbinden



## Moonlight1234 (1. Nov 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Download-Manager zu programmieren.
Im Moment kopiere ich die URL in ein Textfeld.
Es wäre aber komfortabler wenn der Download-Manager automatisch bei einem Download aufgerufen wird.
D.h. ich müßte den Download-Manager in das System oder in den Browser einbinden.
Ich weiß das ich damit wohl die Plattformunabhängigkeit verlieren würde, aber das wäre mir egal.
Ich habe Windows XP.
Ist das möglich?
Ich will nicht in C++ programmieren.


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Nov 2005)

Ich fürchte mit reinme Java geht das kaum, wenn du JNI verwendest musst du eben nur das bisschen in C/++ machen (wobei ich keine Ahnung hätte, wie man das macht...)


----------



## Moonlight1234 (2. Nov 2005)

Habe ich mir fast gedacht.
Ich nehme an JNI ist ein Programm welches eine Verbindung Java->C++ herstellt.
Ich habe nur Grundkenntnisse in C++.

Ist wohl zu kompliziert.
Danke für die Antwort.

PS: Oder gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit ohne C++ einen Eintrag in das Windowskontextmenu zu erstellen?
So daß ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Link klicke und im Kontext-Menu dann den Download-Manager anwähle.
Allerdings müßte dann dem Downloadmanager auch der Link übergeben werden.


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2005)

Bei Firefox kannst du den Downloadmanager ändern. 
1.Ich glaub du muss dazu about:config als url eingeben. 
2. Du suchst dir in firefox die datei wo die werte von config's gespeichert werden und änderst es dann durch aufrufen deines eigenen Programmes.
3.Theoretisch könntest du für firefox auch dein downloadmanager als Firefox-Plugin schreiben. Aber es regulär zu machen ist in Java nicht möglich.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (4. Nov 2005)

Hat man durch die Benutzung von Firefox irgendwelche Nachteile?
Firefox ist glaube ich sicherer als der IE, allerdings habe ich irgendwo gelesen das bestimmte Seiten nur mit dem IE angezeigt werden.


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

Was ist der Vorteil von deinem Download-Manager ?

Ich würde Dir raten, nicht immer das Rad neu zu erfinden, sondern lieber einen der 1000 bereits im Netz existenten Download-Manager zu verwenden...


----------



## Nick H. (4. Nov 2005)

durch die Benutzung vom IE hat man Nachteile ;-)
der Firefox und jeder andere halbwegsanständige Browser ist besser als der IE

die ältere Version des IEs ist Beispielsweiße durch öffnen einer Html-Seite mit zu großem Bild abgestützt

Firefox ist viel besser als der IE


----------



## Moonlight1234 (4. Nov 2005)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist der Vorteil von deinem Download-Manager ?
> 
> Ich würde Dir raten, nicht immer das Rad neu zu erfinden, sondern lieber einen der 1000 bereits im Netz existenten Download-Manager zu verwenden...



Ich habe schon einen Download-Manager aus dem Netz der gut, bzw. besser ist als meiner.
Es wäre eine netter, nicht unbedingt notwendiger Bonus gewesen, wenn ich meinen Download-Manager ins System einbinden könnte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie das unter Windows funktioniert. Ich hatte vermutet das man nur einen Registry-Eintrag mit einem Pfad ändern müßte. Wenn es nur darum gegangen wäre das Java-Programm als EXE-Datei zu haben, hätte ich auch einen EXE-Wrapper verwenden können.


----------



## Nick H. (4. Nov 2005)

wenn man immer nur das beste benutzen würde
und gar nichts neu entwickeln würde was dann nvielleicht nicht so gut ist
gäbs jetzt kein Windows

Windows ist zwar auch jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei
aber Bill Gates ist damit reich geworden
also hat doch was gebracht


----------



## Sky (7. Nov 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man immer nur das beste benutzen würde
> und gar nichts neu entwickeln würde was dann nvielleicht nicht so gut ist
> gäbs jetzt kein Windows
> 
> ...


Was willst Du damit sagen ?
Ich habe nichts gegen Eigenentwicklung gesagt. Man muss bei sowas immer auf die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung schauen...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Nov 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> durch die Benutzung vom IE hat man Nachteile
> der Firefox und jeder andere halbwegsanständige Browser ist besser als der IE
> 
> die ältere Version des IEs ist Beispielsweiße durch öffnen einer Html-Seite mit zu großem Bild abgestützt
> ...



Das is ne nutzlose Aussage für nen Laien. Wenn du sowas schreibst, dann bring auch ein paar Fakten. Es gibt sicherlich Vorteile vom Firefox, aber genauso gibt es eben diverse Nachteile. 

Und das Bild vom Firefox als zu 99% sicherer Browser bröckelt schon ordentlich. 

Und die Aussage über Windows ist der Witz, oder ?
Warum verwenden (fast) alle Windows ? Warum wird Linux selten in größeren Firmen auf den APs verwendet ?

Windows hat viele Vorteile gegenüber anderen BS, aber das Thema hattten wir schon oft.


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2005)

Danke erstmal an alle für die Hilfe.

Ich will hier kein Flame pro/contra Windows starten.
Wenn ich nicht gerne spielen würde hätte ich Linux zumindest schon mal ausprobiert.
Da allerdings fast alle Spiele nur für Windows programmiert werden habe ich da keine Wahl...


----------

